#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2015-11-10
<Yusta> Hi !
<Yusta> Helow
<Yusta> ware are you !!
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> starting in a second
<puttyn> this not ubuntu-on-air channel
<puttyn> am right in here?
<puttyn> is why plenary?
<dragonbite> dunno
<dholbach> let us know if you have questions, just make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
<dholbach> puttyn, dragonbite: my mistake - we normally hang out in #ubuntu-on-air
<dholbach> last week was UOS, and I forgot to change channel name
<puttyn> dholbach: so we stay here?
<dholbach> in any case: we'll pick up the questions from here and from #ubuntu-on-air
<dholbach> yep
<puttyn> i question in here?
<puttyn> cool. thanks much
<dholbach> :-)
<puttyn> QUESTION: when ubuntu phone in russia?
<salil> i am attending such session for first time , what will we be discussing??
<dholbach> ask all the questions you might have - we'll try to answer them all :)
<dasbeast> Any pending agreements with US carriers you're exploring for Ubuntu phone? Sprint/Tmobile?
<salil> how can i contribute to ubuntu community ??
<puka_> hi
<puka_> this is a irc channel for QandA?
<salil> yes
<clith> don't forget to prefix your question with "QUESTION:"
<ash0> QUESTION:on the what's new in 15.10 statement there was unity8 preview, i upgraded, yet no unity8 :( didn't it make to release candidate?
<puka_> oh ok
<puka_> QUESTION: i just installed xubuntu on a virtualbox (my main OS is windows 10) it's my first time i use a linux OS.. some tips to learn? wat is terminal? what i do with him?
<puttyn> QUESTION: how do you install apps on Ubuntu with mir session? when click install in store not installing
<netlore> QUESTION: are there any Intel tablets that lend themselves to running Ubuntu personal... perhaps it's something that could have a compatibility list/installation guide.
<salil> terminal is a way you interact with your OS , you can navigate through your files , folders and install applications
<puka_> like sudo apt-get install ninja-ide?
<salil> yes
<puka_> cuz i was searching for a text editor for linux and a guy tell me that and i dont know what to do with this line xD
<salil> sudo apt-get install <package name>
<puttyn> QUESTION: what is difference between stable, rc-proposed and devel channel and how change channel?
<puka_> QEUSTION: it;s worst or better for a beginner( on xubuntu 14.04 i have Python version 2.7)to update to python 3.? i'm a beginner and python it's my first programming language
<puttyn> QUESTION: when ubuntu phones new kernel and new ubuntu version? (16.04 maybe)
<netlore> @puttyn, stable is the current released version, then there is a release candidate (rc) version whcih is the version getting ready for release as the next "stable"... rc-proposed is rc with proposed changes before they are fully tested...   devel is the current development version, and there is a devel-proposed which has new packages which are waiting to be promoted to devel...   it's basically a hiarchy.
<salil> Question : what about lts??
<puttyn> netlore: so rc and rc proposed are equivalent of beta and devel alpha?
<puttyn> netlore: makes sense
<netlore> @puttyn I believe there is a delay shifting from 15.04 ro 15.10/16.04 becuase of the move from click to snappy... as far as I know it's coming, but I couldn't say when.
<puttyn> QUESTION: some people install apps on phones using apt-get, is it safe? if not is any safe way to apt-get install?
<netlore> @puttyn you have to disable image based updates and make your image read/write to install packages with apt... it's definitely not the recommended way to proceed.
<dragonbite> That's what I did in the beginning.. gave myself the challenge to "do everything I do in Windows, in Linux" and it took a while, but is a success
<dshimer> QUESTION: Is there top level cooperation / support involving Canonical and Mycroft.  At UOS Ryan Sipes sounded "hopeful" that things would work out but it seems like Canonical should be working hard to get such a promising AI working on the phone and desktop as a first class citizen.
<netlore> @popey "do what you normally do", except download random binary packages from web sites and run them... leave that to Windows users.
<popey> haha
<salil> Question: Is there a way i can run my applications/software from terminal ?
<netlore> @salil what platform (phone or desktop), and what app?
<salil> Desktop and i was trying to run CODE:BLOCKS IDE
<netlore> @popey apparently Teclast X80HD has UEFI bios... for example.
<UbuntuFun_de_> QUESTION: When can we expect the first commercial Ubuntu Phone that supports Convergence? And how will be the partner?
<nhaines> salil: you just type the name of the executable for that program and press Enter. But it will start new windows and lock the terminal until that app is finished.
<nhaines> That can be useful if you want to look for error or status messages, but outside of that it's more fun to run command line and text-based apps in the Terminal. :)
<nhaines> nano is a nice text editor, for example.
<dholbach> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<netlore> @salil yes, you can run apps from the terminal on the desktop... as long as you know the correct binary to run...  remember if it's a graphical app you have to be running on a graphical screen so that the app can open a window.
<dholbach> puttyn, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<salil> thanks you @netlore and @ nhaines
<nhaines> puka_: if "python3" runs, then you have both installed.  If you're learning Python today, it's better to learn Python 3.
<puka_> so how i update my py 2.7 to 3?
<puka_> is there a apt-get command?
<nhaines> puka_: you won't replace python 2.7, you'll just install python 3 alongside it.
<nhaines> The first step if to see if python3 is already installed.
<nhaines> Because it probably is.
<puka_> it;s not
<puka_> i do in terminal pyton -V
<puka_> and he say python 2.7
<nhaines> Instead do 'python3' like I said.
<puka_> oh sit
<puka_> i have python 3.4.0
<puka_> xaxa
<nhaines> So now you don't have to choose which to have installed, just which you want to learn.  :)
<netlore> QUESTION: have you considered asking people to clarify if their question if for phone/image based systems,or apt-get/.deb based systems.. ;)
<dholbach> netlore, sorry - please let us know if we misunderstood the question
<dragonbite> QUESTION: How does/will Canonical earn money with the Ubuntu Phone?
<nhaines> dragonbite: Canonical gets a license fee for every phone sold, much like Microsoft and Google with Windows and Android phones.
<netlore> @dholbach, sorry I was being fecetious... it's just hard to work out what people mean in questions because the answers are different if it's desktop  or phone...
<dholbach> netlore, right... it's just that we have a delay between video and irc, so that's why I'm not asking back, waiting, then answering -- I just used my best guess and thought it was generally easy tp spot what was meant :)
<dholbach> but maybe I was wrong -- let me know if we should answer a question another time
<netlore> @dholbach when I was trying to answer the guy who said "can I run apps from the terminal"... that's not possible from the phone, as far as I know.
<dragonbite> Thanks!
<nhaines> netlore: just as a general rule, this "@" thing is foreign to IRC.
<nhaines> Just mentioning someone's nick will highlight that line in their IRC client.
<dragonbite> QUESTION: what's the name of your cat ;)
<nhaines> Ooh, that's a good question.  :)
<netlore> QUESTION: is the migration from click to snappy for the phone progressing.
<popey> https://twitter.com/salempope
<yusta> helow
<salil> are we going to get ubuntu phones in india??
<dholbach> salil, http://ubuntu.snapdeal.com/
<nhaines> salil: they are already there, I believe.  :)
<Longb> Hey folks. Mr. Pope,  you're looking a bit dark there.
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone :)
<yusta> Hi World !
<yusta> السلام عليكم
<UbuntuFun_de_> Thank you Danial and Alan for your time and for giving answers to our quesions. :)
<UbuntuFun_de_> a=e
<UbuntuFun_de_> +t
<UbuntuFun_de_> .... had a long day...
<netlore> uNav turn by turn navigation on the phone is working great... :)
<popey> thanks everyone!
<dholbach> yusta, and the same to you :)
<dholbach> thanks UbuntuFun_de_ :)
<popey> I do love our time together
<salil> thank you for the session
<dholbach> yes - it was great fun :)
<UbuntuFun_de_> bye
<nhaines> netlore: I'm the English voice for UNav. :)
<netlore> Ha!, awesome nhaines... I've actually commented to Marcos that the English voice is great..... can you record him "in 1 mile", "in 500 yards", "in 200 yards" etc...   I don't think it gives enough warning sometimes... :)
<nhaines> netlore: oh, haha, thanks!  :D
<nhaines> The new version does at least give some warning.  :)  I'm always happy to record anything he needs.
<netlore> nhaines: I've been driving a lot recently trying it out, and it's actually amazing... although I have seen some things that could be better... like the icon that tells you the next turn is in 34 miles... then says "take the exit" immediately just as you pass it at 90mph in the outside lane... it does need some advance audio reminder.
<nhaines> Haha, yeah... that's been improved for surface street speeds but I don't know if it's tailored to current driving speed yet.  File a bug!  :D
<netlore> nhaines: I completely broke it by travelling through a grid of roundabouts each 1/4 miles apart at ~80mph as got behind with the audio announcements and was telling me whcih exit to take after I took them...  that was a bit unfair, and it's improving!... I've files a couple of bugs and sent screenshots to Marcos too... when it's safe to take them
<nhaines> Yes, always be safe. :)
<nhaines> He's a good guy.  I know he loves getting feedback.  He works quite hard on uNav.  That's why I try my best on the audio!
<netlore> nhaines: yes, he was very enthusiastic when I started giving feedback on the first version... TBH I took an old Android tablet just incase it didn't work, but it's great.
<nhaines> Haha, yeah, I also have my Nexus 7 when I'm testing uNav.  :)  Sadly it's not currently working on just my N7, and my N5 isn't running Ubuntu at the moment.
#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2016-11-15
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/15/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
<bittin> :)
<bittin> thank you popey now just wait until it starts :]
<CoderEurope> Hita bittin - thanks for the tweet :O https://twitter.com/bittin
<CoderEurope> **sans /hita/hiyas
<bittin> CoderEurope: no problem hiya :)
<CoderEurope> cool beans ;)
<CoderEurope> bittin: Have you done any 'panic' buying lately (?) - might as well go into the garden with a tin of beans and bury it :-)
 * CoderEurope bought some pate and chorizo for the lols.
<CoderEurope> dholbach: Does this plenary session start in 3/4 of an hour then ?
<dholbach> 50 mins, yes
<CoderEurope> dholbach: neat. Did I see you w/ @jonobacon recently in Berlin on twitter + g_plus ?
<dholbach> yes :)
<CoderEurope> dholbach:   how was the beer  ? Belgian ?
<dholbach> it was good
<dholbach> as far as I remember all the ones we tried were German
 * CoderEurope likes German wine esp.. redwine- very well measured drink :)
<CoderEurope> dholbach: Has this session been told on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Social ?
<CoderEurope> dholbach: that is e.g. the tweets & g-plusers ?
<dholbach> mh? I think enough people learned about Jono and myself meeting up in Berlin :)
<CoderEurope> dholbach: I am talking about: this link being tweeted etc: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22713/intro-and-keynote-by-gustavo-niemeyer/
<dholbach> I just posted a link on the @ubuntu channel (and others)
<CoderEurope> good-oh
<CoderEurope> Had noticed that people were re-publishing things : https://plus.google.com/+CarlaSella/posts/WpskYGabRbc
<bittin> have too help start off an Office 365 and Outlook course here at work but might join in the plenary after 15-20 minutes :P
<bittin> will idle irc and watch youtube afterwards if i don't have time live
<bittin> also dholbach and popey thanks for email irc channel and reminders :)
<CoderEurope> bittin, right-oh. guess if you've any questions etc you could ask those now, to save minutes later.
<dholbach> anytime
<bittin> i don't atm
<CoderEurope> dholbach: I subscribe to the ubuntu community mailman - but that was just about appointment ? What mailman lists should I subscribe to for news like what bittin is getting ?
<bittin> ubuntu-server in this case :P
<CoderEurope> **appointments (to the council)
<dholbach> take a look at community.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> and see which teams or initiatives you're interested in
<dholbach> there should be links to mailing lists and irc channels and other resources in there
<CoderEurope> dholbach: I asked for a mailman eMail feed ? which one  for UOS/summit updates ?
<dholbach> I don't think we have a mailing list for UOS related bits
<bittin> CoderEurope: i saw it on the ubuntu-server list :)
<CoderEurope> bittin, I understand that you saw it on ubuntu-server but IDK much about the server-side. Would I get a torreent of irelevant stuff too ?
<CoderEurope> Twenty minutes to go anyhows ; https://postimg.org/image/4fqeqybvf/
<bittin> have to help with some stuff here at work but tuning in 10-20 minutes after everyone else :p
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Track:  | Intro and Keynote by Gustavo Niemeyer | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22713/intro-and-keynote-by-gustavo-niemeyer/
<CoderEurope> dholbach:   should've started by now :(
 * xnox o/
<cpaelzer> o/ xnox
<mhall119> Hi everyone! We're just testing our screen sharing and then we'll start
<CoderEurope> flexiondotorg: Hiya did you get the g_plus post about #Openshot not working with 16.04 ubuntu-mate , then in UMateGPlus community ?
<dholbach> rock and roll! :-)
<flexiondotorg> CoderEurope, Yup, on my list to contact upstream.
<sad_bq_e45> let's go let's go
<CoderEurope> flexiondotorg: Cheers about that - loved the ubuntup[odacast last week :)
<CoderEurope> I see the stream with mhall119
<om26er> Its a chicken and egg thing. If I am watching it, I already found a way to watch the stream ;-)
<dholbach> not here on summit.u.c yet
<CoderEurope> I find that 480p is the best format to watch in ...
<dholbach> ah, it works in chromium now :)
<mvo> yes!
<xnox> html5 player for the win!
<CoderEurope> oowh Snappy Progress ... looks nice
<dholbach> snappy goodness for everyone! :-)
<CoderEurope> I haven't learned anything 'new or gnu' so far ....
<sad_bq_e45> Hope they have good news for e4.5 :D
<CoderEurope> So is asertions like signing a document, I dont understand ? details .....
<bittin> have time too watch now
<CoderEurope> So is snap-d (declaration) a way to share the snap ? I dont understand ? details .....
<mhall119> CoderEurope: kind of, but instead of a document it's just a small bit of meta-data about the snap
<mhall119> snapd is the system daemon that manages snap packages on your system
<CoderEurope> So does system-user work for multiple users on one device - that is for a family/office ? I dont undestand ? details ...
<bittin> missed some of the start
<mhall119> CoderEurope: I believe it's meant for devices that won't have user accounts, think of an Alexa or Mycroft kind of device
<CoderEurope> bittin: It's Ok, it is mostly 'over my head' anyway.
<mhall119> there are lots of sessions today and tomorrow where you can get more info and ask your questions
<CoderEurope> What is myappp connected to ?
<thebwt> access to the configuration context
<mhall119> CoderEurope: a snap can contain multiple apps within it
<mhall119> that's what he's illustrating
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<CoderEurope> oh right-oh
<mhall119> hello SebthreeBQM10HD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dab late, but got video on and now here to
<CoderEurope> o/ SebthreeBQM10HD or sebsebseb ...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi mhall119
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, indeed
<cpaelzer> CoderEurope: if not ansered in discussion here I'd recommend to enqueue it as "official" question (IIRC by adding the QUESTION at the beginning) that should make niemeyer answer it for everyone towards the end of the presentation (and as mhall119 said there are more sessions on it scheduled)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, but why do I get o/ ?
<CoderEurope> that just means Hiya/ Aloha etc .. nothing strange :>
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope,  oh ok looks like I ddin't become famous then ;d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or in famous
<CoderEurope> cpaelzer: What does IIRC mean ?
<thebwt> If I recall correctly
<icey> Internet Relay Chat CoderEurope
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if I remember correctly and I just became cpaelzer
<icey> sorry IIRC :-P ^^
<cpaelzer> hehe
<icey> not enough coffee yet
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: mhall119: Could we please have Gustavo's info. on terms of twitter_name andd who he is on G-Plus.
<popey> CoderEurope: https://twitter.com/gniemeyer
<CoderEurope> first tweet was about #inception - not sure I like the sound of that :(
<mhall119> CoderEurope: added both to the meeting description, you'll see it when you refresh
<CoderEurope> mhall119: lost the stream for a second or two there ...
<CoderEurope> http://archive.is/JvRAb
<mhall119> anyone else having trouble with the video?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119,  just saw the very beginning,  diffenrent plae from yur usuao
<SebthreeBQM10HD> butterflies even
<SebthreeBQM10HD> where was that?
<mhall119> SebthreeBQM10HD: my kitchen, it has better lighting
<cpaelzer> mhall119: yeah similarly a 1-2 second break every 3-5 minutes or so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I went back to live and seems to be working for me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119, oh right
 * mhall119 blames google
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119, so you want people  me to register what sesions
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I plan to be at most things
<CoderEurope> QUESTION:  What is an Ubuntu Snap 'confinement' concerning the " 50+ Lnterfaces " slide ( that had v.little detail on it ) ?
<mhall119> SebthreeBQM10HD: at least register as attending uos-1611 itself
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah I can do tat one log in :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> once
<bittin> missed some grandpa called grandparents bought a new router for their fibre they got :)
<mhall119> login *and* register for uos-1611, we want to know who's participating in this one specifically
<bittin> a nice Linksys WRT thing :]
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the idea of jut one thing on at once is good
<SebthreeBQM10HD> saw only one wehre there is a crash on the scheduled
<SebthreeBQM10HD> where two at once
<cpaelzer> CoderEurope: snaps are confined by default you can envision it as "allow (almost) nothing, but assigned interfaces"
<cpaelzer> CoderEurope: FYI https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/interfaces/ (not sure if it is the latest doc, but good to start)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not sure snaps are that exciting right now really, but once  things lap top phone tablet etc all convergence more together well, will be more interestnig then I guess
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Do snaps only last for 5 years on the ubuntu core image version , or do they last longer ? bRYAN lUNDUKE WAS TALKING ABOUT IT.
<CoderEurope> sorry for caps there ...
 * CoderEurope slaps his mits.
<mhall119> and Lunduke didn't invite me on to talk about it with him? I'm disappointed
<CoderEurope> mhall119: #Insular people never are ...
<mhall119> snaps have no expiration date
<mhall119> is the broadcast still unstable, or has it settled down?
<zbenjamin> works perfectly for me
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Are all of the Docs for Snaps translatable ?
<dholbach> works well for me too
<CoderEurope> QUESTIOn: Does there seem to be a need for adding a "snap-packages" to sub-domain - like Packages : http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<CoderEurope> ^?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: what is hotplug - IDK what it is all about ?
<mhall119> CoderEurope: plugging/unplugging a mouse, or headphones, or camera, etc
<CoderEurope> mhall119: so its is just 'devices' ?
<mhall119> or virtual devices, but yes
<obelisk> thank you
<dholbach> thanks guys!
<mhall119> alright everyone, we've got a few minutes break, the next sessions start at the top of the hour
<bipul> QUESTION: Where we will get the documents for todays presentation on youtube. ?
<mhall119> CoderEurope: if you can't attend the Q&A session at 1600 UTC, you can always join #snappy here on IRC and ask your questions there
<mhall119> bipul: all UOS videos are recorded, you can re-watch them at the same page on summit.ubuntu.com as they were originally broadcast on
<bipul> mhall119, Thank you.
<CoderEurope> mhall119: Ok, but please give me a 'heads-up' next time if you are not actually taking questions on 'YTube stream' - feel as though I just wasted an hours work.
<mhall119> sorry CoderEurope, if he had ended earlier we would have had time for it, but since he didn't I'd rather they all got answered together in the Q&A session
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-plenary- 5 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-plenary- 4 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-plenary- 3 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-plenary- 2 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-plenary- 1 minute left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-plenary- This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/15/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2016-11-16
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/16/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
<hikiko> start on starting unity7
<hikiko> pre-start script
<hikiko>     initctl set-env -g UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE=1
<hikiko> end script
<hikiko> sorry that paste was accidental :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Track:  | Session Summaries | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22724/session-summaries/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<CoderEurope> Hi SebSebSeb o/ 5 mins to go ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope,  yeah
<CoderEurope> 5mins now anywayz https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mopa_IFyRsA
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, today was't that good, but had a good session earlier
<CoderEurope> yeah, I ad a jalfrezi - not that good.
<CoderEurope> **had
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a what/?
<CoderEurope> I curry with Fried rice.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh
<CoderEurope> mhall119: 3 minutes to go .. link above.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, sometimes find out interesting things in these though,  like in the architectures session earlier for example it seems
<CoderEurope> troo.
<CoderEurope> bittin, pingu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> count down for pleanry
<SebthreeBQM10HD> playing this song again will nearly finnish in time just after
 * CoderEurope is listening to rte 2xm.
<CoderEurope> via www.tunein.com
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hmm that's a radio station site? or?
<CoderEurope> yep & festivals too.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I am listening to something that's under Creative Commons :)
<CoderEurope> 'edgey' ?
<CoderEurope> or chilled out ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> whats edgy?
<CoderEurope> el music
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not following
 * CoderEurope likes Jagger .. sometimes ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nah something I downloaded before, when was looking for Creative COMMONS music for my event last month
<SebthreeBQM10HD> over now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and pleanry  not started yet it seems
<CoderEurope> mhall119: ping for plenay ..
<mhall119> starting
<CoderEurope> late now :(
<CoderEurope> cool beans
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok now started
<CoderEurope> mhall119 I see you ...
<CoderEurope> arrgh that fan ...
<ChloeWolfieGirl> WOO mhall119
<CoderEurope> ChloeWolfieGirl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mopa_IFyRsA
<ChloeWolfieGirl> CoderEurope: I'm on it ;P
<CoderEurope> cool beans ;)
<CoderEurope> Liked that meetup talk mhall119 :)
<CoderEurope> Hiya ahayzen
<ahayzen> o/
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: When is the next Ubuntu Open Summit and separately the  Ubuntu Global Jam ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not live now since stopped since  got distracted by something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe i'll just go back to live anyway then
<CoderEurope> put it on 480p when you do :) SebthreeBQM10HD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what's 480 p?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh that was it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> just a short thing
<CoderEurope> doesn't matter
<CoderEurope> thats it ? no questions ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> says its going to be an hour, but nope
<mhall119> CoderEurope: online summits happen a week or two after each release
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, its over
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, untill next time
<mhall119> CoderEurope: I'm happy to answer questions here now
<CoderEurope> mhall119: Was that live or a recording ?
<mhall119> Global Jam typically happens mid-cycle
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that was live
<mhall119> CoderEurope: it was live
<CoderEurope> k
 * CoderEurope gets some orange juice .. for afterwards .
<mhall119> CoderEurope: the LoCo Council and Community Team will get together to schedule the next Global Jam
<CoderEurope> mhall119: right-oh & there's a Q&A on #ubuntu-on-air next week ?
<popey> Possibly, depends who is around. Tuesday is Thanksgiving in the USA
<CoderEurope> popey - you've heard ? https://www.bing.com/search?q=Microsoft+joins+Linux+Foundation&filters=
<popey> ya
<CoderEurope> whats your stance on that ?
<popey> I'd rather they joined OIN
<popey> Maybe that'll come later.
<mhall119> popey: Thursday is Thanksgiving
<popey> oh, awesome
<popey> got my dates wrong
<mhall119> I'll  be around Tuesday
<popey> Super.
<mhall119> CoderEurope: I think it's great news, Microsoft has been dependent on Linux for a while now, this only solidifies the fact
<CoderEurope> mhall119: I am learning about it: https://twitter.com/search?q=%40awl%20thanksgiving&src=typd
<mhall119> that image....
<CoderEurope> the pet ?
<mhall119> the can of cranberry sauce
<CoderEurope> yeah - I could do with a shave too, realy.
<CoderEurope> Must be a joke: https://launchpad.net/turkey-pop-up
 * CoderEurope grumbles ;)
<CoderEurope> mhall119: where was jcastro at the uos ?
<CoderEurope> I take it he didn't attend.
<CoderEurope> Bob isn't going too. :( http://ow.ly/4o7z306eYCU
<CoderEurope> Oh, here he is: http://www.jorgecastro.org/2016/11/16/kubernetes-the-easy-way/
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-plenary- 5 minutes left in this session!
<CoderEurope> crumbs udsbot - you still here ?
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-plenary- 4 minutes left in this session!
<CoderEurope> https://twitter.com/SciGalleryDub/status/798954068462796800
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-plenary- 3 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-plenary- 2 minutes left in this session!
<CoderEurope> https://twitter.com/mattnish/status/798954626212995072
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-plenary- 1 minute left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-plenary- This session has ended.
<CoderEurope> krusty session :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/16/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2016-11-18
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/18/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
<xtria> ls
<xtria> help
<xtria> list
